
Koin3D, a Coin3D java port, based on LWJGL - boyadjian
https://github.com/YvesBoyadjian/Koin3D
======
haglin
With ZGC[1], value types[2] and Panama[3], Java will be great platform for
gaming and 3D graphics.

Write once and it will work on Linux, Windows and Mac OS X.

[1]
[https://openjdk.java.net/projects/zgc/](https://openjdk.java.net/projects/zgc/)

[2]
[https://openjdk.java.net/projects/valhalla/](https://openjdk.java.net/projects/valhalla/)

[3]
[https://openjdk.java.net/projects/panama/](https://openjdk.java.net/projects/panama/)

~~~
boyadjian
Thanks for your feedback. I didn't knew of those projects.

